

Google+ - Circles as a new subscription model - squiggs
http://blog.webdistortion.com/2011/07/11/googleplus-circles-as-a-new-subscription-model/

======
nextparadigms
I've read about this idea before. I think it's a good idea to have some public
circles, and people can subscribe to those. This way Google+ also becomes a
network not just around relationships, but also around topics.

